# Was not expecting this



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

This morning while sitting at Nelson Il waiting to get on the rail a westbound manifest train went by me, I was quite surprised to see this caboose on the rear, it’s a treat to catch a caboose, but catching a Pointe St.Charles van is even better















it looks like the ones that accompany oversized loads sometimes, when I’ve got time I’m gonna look up that TEXX reporting mark


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I did some digging, this belonged to Transportation Technology services, they handled excess dimension loads like Schnabel cars etc, this company was taken over by BNSF logistics out of Texas, it’s a subsidiary of the BNSF railroad


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice!

Here is the original paint scheme for those Pointe St. Charles cabooses….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw an old wooden red caboose on a train once rolling down the rail, I guess it was being transported to a restoration place? I couldn't grab the camera fast enough. 
I saw another in upstate NY working switching cars around in a plant Glens Falls, NY I was delivering to.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Athabasca scale models made an etched brass kit for one of these, always wanted to do one, but the kits are hard to find and expensive, Rapido has a nice model, and I think TrueLine trains did one? The Alaska railroad had a couple of these as well, always thought these were some of the coolest cabooses out there, several years ago MR did an article on them and had scale drawings


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Athabasca scale models made an etched brass kit for one of these, always wanted to do one, but the kits are hard to find and expensive, Rapido has a nice model, and I think TrueLine trains did one? The Alaska railroad had a couple of these as well, always thought these were some of the coolest cabooses out there, several years ago MR did an article on them and had scale drawings


Rapido's caboose is a CP caboose.

The TrueLine Trains caboose was the CN caboose. The TEXX caboose shown here is an ex-CN.

TLT is out of business but most of their model assets have been purchased by Atlas. Hopefully this caboose comes out again.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I


Old_Hobo said:


> Nice!
> 
> Here is the original paint scheme for those Pointe St. Charles cabooses….
> View attachment 592205
> ...


I'm curious about the "International Service" designation below the cupola. Are certain cabooses not permitted to travel into the USA?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

The CN version is what the Alaska railroad had as TLT offered theirs as ARR, hopefully Atlas starts doing them that would be great


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Trackjockey05 said:


> The CN version is what the Alaska railroad had as TLT offered theirs as ARR, hopefully Atlas starts doing them that would be great


Maybe it’s similar to pool cabooses, most railroads had cars that were pooled and the others stayed on home rails, although most any of them could end up on foreign roads regardless of pool designation, maybe this is something similar, where they had dedicated international service cars


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Gramps said:


> I'm curious about the "International Service" designation below the cupola. Are certain cabooses not permitted to travel into the USA?


_With the advent of U.S. Federal Railroad Administration Safety Glazing Standard Part 223 for cabooses operating in the United States, CN modified some of its 1970-74 built Pointe St Charles cabooses for international service, many drawn from the 793xx and 794xx ranks. Beginning in December 1982, CN glazed the windows of thirty cabooses, renumbered 78100-78129 to denote this new service. The FRA standard required such equipped cabooses to be modified by a June 30, 1984 target date. Later, CN 78130-78135 were also converted in 1987, followed by 78135-78140 (including 78139) in 1989. Visually, the cabooses were made instantly identifiable (and tempting targets for trackside photographers!) by painting the cupolas yellow and adding International Service lettering on or around the cupola.

Specific testing requirements for side- and end-facing glazing involved a 22 calibre long rifle projectile moving at 960 feet per second and a 24-lb cinder block impact! The cabooses were used in service across the border to Maine, Massachusetts, and Minnesota; often seen in terminals like Sarnia, Montreal, Winnipeg, Niagara Falls and Fort Erie._


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> Rapido's caboose is a CP caboose.
> 
> The TrueLine Trains caboose was the CN caboose. The TEXX caboose shown here is an ex-CN.
> 
> TLT is out of business but most of their model assets have been purchased by Atlas. Hopefully this caboose comes out again.


I grabbed 5 of the Pointe St. Charles version for $95.00 each when TLT first released them….they are going upwards of $350.00 now…..


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> I grabbed 5 of the Pointe St. Charles version for $95.00 each when TLT first released them….they are going upwards of $350.00 now…..


I found one on eBay awhile back in ARR scheme but the $300 price tag deterred me, never knew TLT had produced a PSC until I found that one, how long have they been out of production?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would say about 6 years now….TLT has been sold to Atlas, so we may not see it again unless Atlas re-runs them….it would be a cash machine for them…


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Specific testing requirements for side- and end-facing glazing involved a 22 calibre long rifle projectile moving at 960 feet per second and a 24-lb cinder block impact! The cabooses were used in service across the border to Maine, Massachusetts, and Minnesota; often seen in terminals like Sarnia, Montreal, Winnipeg, Niagara Falls and Fort Erie.


I suppose that's the reason for the grilles over the glass.

Looks like it has an EOTD/FRED on it.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just a quick tid bit.
If anyone ever spots a caboose with reporting marks DODX it should be obvious to maybe consider skip photographing it? Your choice. 
VWXX-800 and its siblings I would not dare photograph, nor chase roadside. Those are heavily armored US Navy cabeese. They contain shipment surveillance and an armed high security detail. They don’t joke around because the shipment they’re guarding on that train could be 20 megatons of no laughing matter for all you know, or some other classified equipment. The VWXX is barracks, surveillance center, and armory all in one. It’s like taking pictures at Groom Lake or Homie Airport. They go into threat analysis, with safeties off.

That TEXX caboose has a really nice paint scheme.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Just a quick tid bit.
> If anyone ever spots a caboose with reporting marks DODX it should be obvious to maybe consider skip photographing it? Your choice.
> VWXX-800 and its siblings I would not dare photograph, nor chase roadside. Those are heavily armored US Navy cabeese. They contain shipment surveillance and an armed high security detail. They don’t joke around because the shipment they’re guarding on that train could be 20 megatons of no laughing matter for all you know, or some other classified equipment. The VWXX is barracks, surveillance center, and armory all in one. It’s like taking pictures at Groom Lake or Homie Airport. They go into threat analysis, with safeties off.
> 
> That TEXX caboose has a really nice paint scheme.


I’ve photographed plenty of DODX stuff, because I work here it doesn’t draw attention, I hung out with the security detail on a military train once, no issues whatsoever, general public on the other hand, maybe not so much


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> _With the advent of U.S. Federal Railroad Administration Safety Glazing Standard Part 223 for cabooses operating in the United States, CN modified some of its 1970-74 built Pointe St Charles cabooses for international service, many drawn from the 793xx and 794xx ranks. Beginning in December 1982, CN glazed the windows of thirty cabooses, renumbered 78100-78129 to denote this new service. The FRA standard required such equipped cabooses to be modified by a June 30, 1984 target date. Later, CN 78130-78135 were also converted in 1987, followed by 78135-78140 (including 78139) in 1989. Visually, the cabooses were made instantly identifiable (and tempting targets for trackside photographers!) by painting the cupolas yellow and adding International Service lettering on or around the cupola.
> 
> Specific testing requirements for side- and end-facing glazing involved a 22 calibre long rifle projectile moving at 960 feet per second and a 24-lb cinder block impact! The cabooses were used in service across the border to Maine, Massachusetts, and Minnesota; often seen in terminals like Sarnia, Montreal, Winnipeg, Niagara Falls and Fort Erie._


Thanks for the info. It's a pretty sad commentary that this type of upgrade was required by the FRA on a caboose operating in the states..


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I’ve photographed plenty of DODX stuff, because I work here it doesn’t draw attention, I hung out with the security detail on a military train once, no issues whatsoever, general public on the other hand, maybe not so much


Yeah, average joe at a grade crossing waiting for them, or chasing them afterward… That won’t look suspicious to them at all. Lol


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I Googled DODX caboose, and got HUNDREDS of photos in images….seems like somebody’s able to photograph them…. 😉


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This is one of the latest ones.









Magic


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyway, TLT did a nice job on the model….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Photos do exist sure. Even of the VWXX (most of which are from the builder of a news article). 
DOD ones are not quite as “fort knoxy” or “area 51ey” as they’re just military offices for TOFC (Tanks on Flat Cars) or F-35 engines, etc. They’re not armored or anything, but the wrong person on one not knowing what a rail fan is could put you under a hot light in a dark room for a while. I’m just saying taking photos doesn’t look the same to everybody.

That reminds me of a story, different situation but gives a perfect example of the point I’m making.

Sterling Yard, in Sterling Heights, MI. Some years ago a Yard Master and I were making small talk in the tower. I didn’t work there. I had a camera, and was letting him know who I was, why I was there, etc.
So he told me this story about one night a guy comes in to their office around 2002 or 2003, “wanting to know where they fuel up the locomotives.” Now the Yard Master said he had a camera, and looked middle eastern. 
Quick interruption: I’m half middle-eastern myself, but I don’t look it. And like Indiana Jones, I can steer a plane. Land? No. If I looked the part, and said that… some folks might think…

So I don’t know if the guy was middle eastern, or indian, or maybe mexican. Beats me. Don’t know why he wanted pictures.
Anyway, the Yard Master told the guy he would go get a map to show him where. He actually went and phoned police. Who arrived in 90 seconds for this “terrorist.” But the guy had left already. Could’ve been a rail fan. Could have been a terrorist. Mind you, none of the fueling facilities around here were ever attacked, so… In hindsight you know what I think. But at the time? I would’ve done the same thing. Because it looked suspicious in the circumstances. Not saying it was. But at least looked that way. 
And that was about diesel fuel, and a RR employee. Not USMC, guarding chemical weapons, or fissile material, etc.

It’s easy to appear as something else, especially when others are trained to be spotting that something else. Lots of ordinary things appear suspicious. All I’m saying is be aware of what “vibes” you might be giving others, ya know? You see the same thing with police from time to time. Somebody hanging around/loitering not far from a crime, reaching into their pocket to get their cellphone, and police mistake it for a gun. But the person wasn’t even involved. That sort of mistake is easy to make. By all means, rail fan. Just keep in mind the multitude of ways you appear to others.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Magic said:


> This is one of the latest ones.
> View attachment 592272
> 
> 
> Magic


They are beasts huh? Double shelf couplers makes you wonder. Extra suspension trucks. That weird sensor/antenna (not a side door). Plate E caboose. Lol That’s not a standard Winnebago.

@Old_Hobo any idea why the cupola windows are slanted outward at the bottom? I’ve never noticed that before. Do they open & close for venting or fixed that way for some reason?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Magic said:


> This is one of the latest ones.
> View attachment 592272
> 
> 
> Magic


Those belong to the Navy, they accompany shipments of nuclear materials, mainly the materials used to power their nuclear vessels or spent materials headed to disposal sites , they’re built by Vigor Industrial, they’re heavily armored and have multiple firing ports


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Anyway, TLT did a nice job on the model….
> View attachment 592285
> 
> View attachment 592283
> ...


Those are nice, if Atlas released them I tend to agree they’d be a cash machine


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> @Old_Hobo any idea why the cupola windows are slanted outward at the bottom? I’ve never noticed that before. Do they open & close for venting or fixed that way for some reason?


I believe they were tilted up slightly in an effort to reduce glare on the glass….no feedback if that was a success or not….


----------

